# New Halloween Music!



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I just composed my first halloween cd. Please check it out!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow......Just wow.....That is fantastic.

Looks like I need to step up my game.hehehe.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

thats sooo cool, love that kind of music. mind if I save it? to disc I mean


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! You can definitely save the song to a disc. You can also purchase the album on ebay, iTunes, Amazon or Cdbaby.com. Please check out www.verse13.info for the latest. Thanks again!


----------



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice!! 

My listeners would definitely love this! 

Congrats!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Vertigo!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Will be definitely adding this to my collection soon !! Love "The Netherworld Circus" -one of my Fav's- as well as the other samples you have up on youtube.

Nice seeing / hearing new talent in the Halloween type music  Thank you -


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome work, I just ordered my CD. I am always looking for new creepy, haunting music. Keep up the great work.


----------

